# Le Mont St Michel



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. Visiting le Mont St Michel in a fortnights time and would appreciate any advice on where to stay ie aire, france passion, campsite etc Thank you.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Great location Choice, There is an aire actually at Mont st Michel BUT ensure you read the high tide notice or you could end up in the sea, Sometimes high tide does come onto the aire and car parks, Also there are a couple of sites just before the main road down to Mont St Michel no shortage at all.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's a very good aire here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4151

It is cheaper than staying at the Mont itself- on the car park there- and does have some facilities. I don't know if you can still stay on the beach car park as there have been extensive plans in action for ages to " return Mont St Michel to the sea". When we were there 3 years ago the plan was for it all to be done in 2011, when the old beach car park would be under water.

G

Edit to add link:

http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/actualites.html#4


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We stayed at the aire about 4 weeks ago it is opposite the camp site as you enter mont st michael you will have to pay at the hotel on the campsite for the aire and they will give you an access code for the barrier. I think we paid 8 euro plus local tax.


Peter.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We stayed at Kawan village Haliotis last weekend and there is a cycle track right outside the site that takes you right there, I must say that this site is a 3 star but is very good, in fact we have been to 3, 4 star sites since then and they are not as good as this one.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

When we went last October to visit the Mont, it cost €10 but this included an overnight stop on the car park if required.

What I do remember was a fully kitted out Scottish piper playing his pipes during the late afternoon, quite brilliant, whether he was one of the motorhomer's or not I don't know.

Keith


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Aire in the village that Grizzly mentions is I think now 9 Euros (well it was last year).

It is really good value. Massive pitches, loads of space and services including EHU included.

Its run by the Hotel Verte. Just go into reception on the main road and pay.

The Aire at the Mont is an eyesore and can get quite packed. For once I will be glad to see it disappear.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Assuming you are going to visit the Mont St Michel then you'll be paying the 10Euro to park there - so why not stay the night in the car park (being aware of the high tide status that is clearly displayed)?

We stayed that last October and it was quite magical as dusk fell and the lights were turned on.
regards,
Bill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you have push bikes or a scooter then they dont charge you for parking. We have a scooter and they let us in for nothing.

Otherwise its about a mile or so's walk but a pleasent one from the Aire at the hotel.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Otherwise its about a mile or so's walk but a pleasent one from the Aire at the hotel.


And there are buses from close to the aire.

G


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Stay on the car parks, it a shorter walk to the Mont and also has magnificant views at night.

Raymond


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tryfan

Hi we have also stayed at Le Mont St Michel we fund a place which at the time was free I’m not sure it’s the same place but here go’s on the road to St Michel’s passing the hotels and shops you’ll cross a castle grid 5 yards on there is a turning on your right that leads down and across a track and onto a field which was free to park there is a barrier across the entrance until around 4pm, the following morning you have to drive track out vie the track road towards the castle and you can park in the back car park for free, however if drive to the castle vie the main road and park at the castle it will cost 8euros.
Regards
Ray


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Grizzly and Co. The Aire opposite the hotel has very adequate facilities and cycle, walk or bus ride doesn't take long.

Which ever one you decide on, I guarantee you will love it.


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We're going to Hiliotis in about 5 weeks, we have camping cheques to spend. I notice that the Tour de France runs past the campsite a day or so after we leave.

If you were going, would you book it or just turn up?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Tryfan
> 
> Hi we have also stayed at Le Mont St Michel we fund a place which at the time was free I'm not sure it's the same place but here go's on the road to St Michel's passing the hotels and shops you'll cross a castle grid 5 yards on there is a turning on your right that leads down and across a track and onto a field which was free to park there is a barrier across the entrance until around 4pm, the following morning you have to drive track out vie the track road towards the castle and you can park in the back car park for free, however if drive to the castle vie the main road and park at the castle it will cost 8euros.
> Regards
> Ray


Don't hold me to this one, but I looked at this spot in March this year, I have a very strong feeling that you could be in for wet feet if your timing was wrong, I guessed it was a marsh flooding area on big tides :!: :!:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Have to say that tides permitting, the "aire" on the car park is excellent.

Purely for entertainment value and numbers of vans all nationalities - "cheek by jowl" it proves an entertaining night and the view is spectacular!


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

dally1 said:


> We're going to Hiliotis in about 5 weeks, we have camping cheques to spend. I notice that the Tour de France runs past the campsite a day or so after we leave.
> 
> If you were going, would you book it or just turn up?


Book it, we have been the past two years and it has been very busy. Lovely little site and town, great pool and facilities (free wifi to most pitches). As previously said a gentle bike ride along the canal path for a few miles to the Mont.

Would be back again this year but we are going left at Calais for a change.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My Pictures


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Tryfan914 said:


> Hello everyone. Visiting le Mont St Michel in a fortnights time and would appreciate any advice on where to stay ie aire, france passion, campsite etc Thank you.


Arriving St Michel tomorrow ...will post an update if appropriate.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We stayed at Mont St Michel late April. The parking fee was/is *€12 *and includes overnight parking. Plenty of space and a notice at the end of the car park tells you if the parking area is likely to flood.

Nice and peaceful at night and splendid view of the Mont.


----------

